# first trimester scan NT and blood test results



## Kismo

hello all...

how long did you all have to wait (UK -NHS) to get the blood test results back after the scan??? Mine was done at 13wks 3days which will be 7 days tomorrow....the nurse said results should be ready 7-10 days and that if I am high risk will be called by someone if not, will receive a letter.

How long did you all have to wait?? I am expecting a call purely based on my age, so my risk stats will already be less than 1-100 for that (42 yrs old next month). My NT scan measurement was 2.5mm.

Can you let me know what happened with you??? Am sooooooooooo nervous..... just want to get this hurdle out of the way as I got my date for the 20 week anomaly scan, so trying to look ahead to that.

Thanks XX


----------



## livinginhope

Hey Kismo :)

My NT scan measurement was 1.9mm at 13+6, and I got a letter exactly a week after the scan which said I had a probability of 1/840 (I'm almost 34)

Hope this helps! I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you...

XXX


----------



## Kismo

wow, those are great stats!! Congratulations! You must be really chuffed.

Yeah I guess based on my age it will be bumped well up...... I had my first child at 39, so I was a late starter, so am just praying I don't get that call as it will just stress me out then I will have to think about having an amnio, which I am really not sure about. I was told the nuchal was fine at that gestation by the sonographer, she said up to 2.8mm is normal for that age but they allow up to 3.5mm and I also can see the nasal bone clearly on the scan pic, all else was normal, so just waiting for the rest of the news.

Just keeping everything crossed until then xx


----------



## Poshie

I was told, no news is good news. If high risk I would get a phone call within 3-4 days. So I would suggest that if you haven't heard anything then you will be low risk. As it turned out, I got a call from my midwife after 6 days saying low risk, as expected. I had 1/6420 risk, age 36, nuchal fold 2mm at 13 weeks exactly. Best of luck x

PS. You'll probably get more replies if you posted this in the first tri forum....


----------



## Kismo

Poshie thank you for your reply... I did actually post it in first tri but didn't get any response..ummm so moved it here!

I am wondering if they count over the weekend or only working days, since it will be 4 working days today, but like you said, if I don't hear anything I should hope that is good news, so will hang on and see........... thanks again XX


----------



## chattyB

I had my NT scan and bloods taken on the Thursday and got my blood results the following Wednesday by phone. I knew I was high risk before the blood results were in due to a 3.5mm NT and my age (35).


----------



## Poshie

Kismo said:


> *Poshie thank you for your reply... I did actually post it in first tri but didn't get any response..ummm so moved it here!*XX

Oh well! :D ps. I was told 'working days'


----------



## Viperbunny

I had mine done on a Tuesday, they told me they would be in by Friday. Thursday morning I was surprise with a phone call. 1 in 100,000 risk of trisomy 18. My first daughter died 6 days after birth from trisomy 18 (we only found out for sure she had the day she died). I cried. Low risk of downs 1 in 634 I think they said. I am 26, but they will treat me as high risk and like I am of "advanced maternal age" every pregnancy.


----------



## Kismo

Poshie said:


> Kismo said:
> 
> 
> *Poshie thank you for your reply... I did actually post it in first tri but didn't get any response..ummm so moved it here!*XX
> 
> Oh well! :D ps. I was told 'working days'Click to expand...


I see....so that would make it 5 working days today... I am soooooo anxious.......aah, I hate this feeling..... :wacko: xx


----------



## Kismo

chattyB said:


> I had my NT scan and bloods taken on the Thursday and got my blood results the following Wednesday by phone. I knew I was high risk before the blood results were in due to a 3.5mm NT and my age (35).


I see, so that would be the top end of measurement range then, 3.5mm and of course the 'over 35' too, yep, that's what I am waiting on, the age factor..... it's just awful waiting - did they offer you an amnio??? Thanks for your reply,take care xxx


----------



## Kismo

Viperbunny said:


> I had mine done on a Tuesday, they told me they would be in by Friday. Thursday morning I was surprise with a phone call. 1 in 100,000 risk of trisomy 18. My first daughter died 6 days after birth from trisomy 18 (we only found out for sure she had the day she died). I cried. Low risk of downs 1 in 634 I think they said. I am 26, but they will treat me as high risk and like I am of "advanced maternal age" every pregnancy.

aah that's so sad... am so sorry :hugs:. So you are currently how many weeks? Those odds you just got are great though! thanks for replying xx


----------



## Rickles

You normally get a call within days if you are considered high risk - I got a letter about a week later to say I wasn't. x


----------



## chattyB

Kismo said:


> chattyB said:
> 
> 
> I had my NT scan and bloods taken on the Thursday and got my blood results the following Wednesday by phone. I knew I was high risk before the blood results were in due to a 3.5mm NT and my age (35).
> 
> 
> I see, so that would be the top end of measurement range then, 3.5mm and of course the 'over 35' too, yep, that's what I am waiting on, the age factor..... it's just awful waiting - did they offer you an amnio??? Thanks for your reply,take care xxxClick to expand...

I was supposed to have a CVS on Friday as my risk factors amounted to 1:11 for Downs syndrome. I couldn't get it due to placenta location (posterior) and an appt was made for 3 weeks time to return for amnio. The NT at Fridays scan (8days after original NT scan) showed a fluid reduction to 1.7mm. I'm hoping this is GOOD news :) 

Good luck huni x


----------



## elfin2011

Hi, I had my nuchal scan and bloods taken on a Tuesday afternoon. I was told that if I was high risk, I'd get a phone call within a week, and if low risk I would get a letter within 3 weeks!

I had a call from the hospital on the Thursday afternoon to tell me that my result was classed as 'high risk' (1:15), so just 2 days later. And an appointment with a consultant at 9am the following morning, and CVS at 10.30am the same morning. They don't hang around if they think there's a problem, so I'd say you could probaby start to breathe a bit easier... (happily it was a false positive screen, my second son is now 14 months old).


----------



## chattyB

Thankyou Elfin, story's like yours give me hope that my little fidget will be ok :). What were your NT/blood results/age if you don't mind me asking? 

I've been a little better this week - worrying about what may be isn't helping me or the baby. I just have to keep smiling and pray that everything will be fine. The wait is just torture tho'.


----------



## Kismo

chattyB said:


> Kismo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chattyB said:
> 
> 
> I had my NT scan and bloods taken on the Thursday and got my blood results the following Wednesday by phone. I knew I was high risk before the blood results were in due to a 3.5mm NT and my age (35).
> 
> 
> I see, so that would be the top end of measurement range then, 3.5mm and of course the 'over 35' too, yep, that's what I am waiting on, the age factor..... it's just awful waiting - did they offer you an amnio??? Thanks for your reply,take care xxxClick to expand...
> 
> I was supposed to have a CVS on Friday as my risk factors amounted to 1:11 for Downs syndrome. I couldn't get it due to placenta location (posterior) and an appt was made for 3 weeks time to return for amnio. The NT at Fridays scan (8days after original NT scan) showed a fluid reduction to 1.7mm. I'm hoping this is GOOD news :)
> 
> Good luck huni xClick to expand...


That's great news re. the size reducing...they do say it starts to naturally reduce after about 14 weeks don't they, so sounds about right. Good luck, that is really positive XXXX

I still have heard nothing today, so that's 5 full working days 7 weekdays....fingers crossed.... xxx


----------



## Kismo

elfin2011 said:


> Hi, I had my nuchal scan and bloods taken on a Tuesday afternoon. I was told that if I was high risk, I'd get a phone call within a week, and if low risk I would get a letter within 3 weeks!
> 
> I had a call from the hospital on the Thursday afternoon to tell me that my result was classed as 'high risk' (1:15), so just 2 days later. And an appointment with a consultant at 9am the following morning, and CVS at 10.30am the same morning. They don't hang around if they think there's a problem, so I'd say you could probaby start to breathe a bit easier... (happily it was a false positive screen, my second son is now 14 months old).

Wow that was quick then, eh! Blimey.... okay, so it's great that for you it was a false positive xx Yeah, the further on the days that I wait I feel a little bit better but there's always that creeping worry of 'oh, but what if someone just forgot to call me and will call first thing tomorrow...bla bla... guess I won't relax til I get that call/letter and then once I give birth..etc. etc.. the worry never goes does it :wacko: xxxxx


----------



## Kismo

Hello ladies, hope you are all doing okay today.

Just wanted to post my results for the NT Scan and Combined Blood test, which I eventually got yesterday after waiting over 2 weeks.

Age at delivery - 42yrs
Age related risk - 1 in 68
CRL - 74mm
NT measurement - 2.5mm
Gestation at sample date - 13 weeks 3 days
Free Beta HCG mom - 1.01
PAPP-A mom - 1.70
Nuchal translucency mom - 1.44

OVERALL RISK - LOW - 1 in 1141


I am over the moon at the 'statistics', I know it is not diagnostic and I know I could be 'that one' however they have not offered me any further testing since I am low risk and I don't think I want an amnio anyway based on these results. I feel a bit happier now and can relax more and look forward to the 20 week anomaly scan so I can get a better look and see if all is well and in working order at that time.

XXXX:flower: take care all of you and keep us updated of all your results too xxxxx


----------



## Andypanda6570

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Those results are fantastic! I am also 42 so it is nice to read this. I am not pregnant , but still nice to read this! Congrats & all the best!
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Andrea


----------



## Kismo

Andrea, what a lovely message, thank you so much XX Best wishes for your next time XXXXXX


----------



## everthingX

Congratulations hun, what an amazing score!! You must be thrilled - really pleased for you congrats xx


----------



## Kismo

thanks again everything X... My age related risk brought the result even further. I was initially a bit worried by the 2.5mm but assured that at 13w3d gestation was normal. Just goes to show any anomaly can knock out the risk factor, regardless of which one. XXX It kind of all is starting to feel real now, was a bit detached from my little monkey nut before - scared to get too attached in case of anything going wrong but now I think I can bond a bit more XXXX


----------



## everthingX

That sounds wonderful...really pleased all well xx


----------



## livinginhope

That's wonderful news! Bring on the bonding :) XXX


----------



## Kismo

thank you so much xx


----------



## chattyB

Brilliant news Kismo!


----------



## Kismo

thanks v. much chattyB. XXXXXXX


----------



## Poshie

Great news on the results Kismo...it's always a relief when they come through. Enjoy the rest of your pregnancy :D


----------



## Kismo

thank you very much Poshie xxx


----------

